# My Angel Army



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi All this is my Angel Army,

As i go i'll be posting pics to show how i'm getting on, 

The first thing i painted was;

Astorath









Yes,I know it is horendous but i had to start somewhere. I'll be stripping this backlater to re-do the whole thing

Next was,

Dante









This was much better in my opinion I'd calmed down with the paint, i'll probably leave this as is as i'm happy with it for the table top (Appart from his axe keeps breaking!)

Next was a Terminator from my newly arived Space hulk (Cheers Ebay)









Not good I know

Next is the Death Company

















I loved painting these, i had just got my new brushes so fine detail was in order and as i went, i could see a vast improvement in my work.

Next Furioso









This was fun, however when i make up the next boxed one i think i'll go for Death Company and i will deffinitley paint it pre construction as i know there are quite a few places left out which is a shame(you can only see if you realy look it'lldo for table top), plus my methods are getting better:grin:

next was my Assault squad, this isn't finished yet but two models are now done and all there waiting for is some fluffy stuff

















Last for now is another one of the terminators from space hulk









I'll be painting thes gradualy as i only want to do them as i feel i have improved greatly since last time and using these as a bench mark is good for me(leaving the better one's till the end)

Any feed back welcome, as i'm always striving to improve

Cheers,

Col


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

That looks nice!!
Good job,look forward to seeing more!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work man, the red looks a bit thick but it could just be the pics.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Updated


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks good man. Terminator looks awesome.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

*Finished my Chaplin*

Finished this guy but i think i need more practice with the black, going to look through a few of the tutorials to get some hints,


















With the rounds i decided to add some tracer, give him more of an authentic look, seeming as how he'll be leading my death company eventualy!

Hopefully have more pics up this weekend, as looking to finish the assault squad, and make a start on the sanguinery gaurd (mega paint session comming up)


----------



## Edges (Aug 26, 2010)

You show a huge amount of improvement between the first models and that Space Hulk terminator. As far as I'm concerned, it takes guts to post pics of your work and you shouldn't be too hard on yourself. 

If I could make one suggestion, it might be to tone down the number of colors you use on the Chaplain. The variety of colors on the purity seals kind of makes sense from a fluff perspective, but it makes the model seem a little too busy, and draws the focus away a little bit. The black also looks glossy, was this intentional? Other than that, it's coming along great, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Edges said:


> You show a huge amount of improvement between the first models and that Space Hulk terminator. As far as I'm concerned, it takes guts to post pics of your work and you shouldn't be too hard on yourself.
> 
> If I could make one suggestion, it might be to tone down the number of colors you use on the Chaplain. The variety of colors on the purity seals kind of makes sense from a fluff perspective, but it makes the model seem a little too busy, and draws the focus away a little bit. The black also looks glossy, was this intentional? Other than that, it's coming along great, looking forward to seeing more.


Cheers, i was thinking the same with the purity seals, so i'm sticking to one maybe two colours in future, the glossy effect is the GW Gloss Varnish, i'll be getting the Matt this weekend, only to protect the models as i have a very adventures 3Yr old (He can get to anything),

Thankyou though,

Col


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Nooooo dont paint on matt varnish.
Use purity seal to protect your minis.
And your improving fast. There is a very obvious difference between your first paint job and your more recent ones. Keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Wolfbane said:


> Nooooo dont paint on matt varnish.
> Use purity seal to protect your minis.


Thankyou for the advice, just looked it upand will do


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice BA army, keep it up.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Had a play around last night and started one of my Sanguinary Gaurd, i've decide to go for a white theme instead of the standard gold, i'll have pics up from this weekends painting work tomorrow, finished my Assault squad less the fluff bits, and added a little highlight to the last Pic(Terminator), I think it looks realy good.

Pics to follow soon

Col


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

See this thread:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=100750
Do not use gw purity seal multiple cans of that shit and ruined a few miniatures with a frosted look. Basically, it sucks man. Someone might say it’s not shook up enough or to much or the temperature was wrong, but the stuff just sucks.

Now, I would highly recommend “Army Painted anti-shine Matt Varnish,” or any of the Army Painter sprays. In my experience they work well, and I only trust them to finish my mini.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Updated Terminator:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

A Taster of my new theme;








This isn't finished yet, still got the gun to do and the jump pack and wings, for the later i'm going to have a play about, as these being Elite's i don't won't the wings taking any shine from the models, once i've finished them all I'll get a nice family photo up.

I decided to go for a white look as it's quite a striking colour and IMO i think it looks good:grin:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

aLooking good man, the white is nice on that sang guard! + Rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The last Termy photo looks much better than the previous ones. You still need to thin your paints a bit, but the last two photos show dramatic improvement. I like the white scheme for the sang guard.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback people, as for thinning the paint down, i'm doing that with water, however what consistency am i looking for as i think i'm thining it enough as it is almost as thin as an ink when i'm using it?

An update from the weekend too, i only managed to complete the sanguiry Gaurd that i'd previously posted, however i did mange to base coat the rest of them so they should be done soon, pluss got a lovely xmas pressie of my sissters, the GW mega paint set:grin:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Bit of a delay since a last update, I had to take a break from the painting last week, nearly finished the Sang' gaurd unit and also started converting Lord Kaldor Draigo for my army, pics will be up soon.

Do you guy's and girls have any problems basecoating finecast? the paint just seems to poolon the model, i've washed him as sugested on another post but it still does it, also i dont like the new finecast the quality is not as good IMO


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice sangs man. White looks really good. I find white to be a extremely hard color to get right. 

Ive only done one finecast so far and I used army painter colour primer spray paint to basecoat it. I found it worked really well, I will definately use it again. I'd reccomend it.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

What primer are you using? I've found that both the army painter black rattle can primer and vallejo poly-urethane black/white primer (for airbrushes) work on finecast (even without rigorous cleaning with detergents).


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

elmir said:


> What primer are you using? I've found that both the army painter black rattle can primer and vallejo poly-urethane black/white primer (for airbrushes) work on finecast (even without rigorous cleaning with detergents).


At the moment i'm using choas black/skull white and a brush........... however i am looking at purchising an airbrush, just doing my research first


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Chaos black or just skullwhite painted on the surface doesn't qualify as a primer and that's where the problem lies.

You need a proper primer for your miniatures. Otherwise, it's just another coat of paint on your stuff without it providing any benefit whatsoever to the paint you are applying over it. More often then not, that will only help to clog up detail faster...


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

i thin the paint down to almost a wash before use, and it seems to be fine on plastic or metal minatures


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

It's been a while, i got distracted and decided to paint another Termmie, well here it is, i'll have a full army pic up after xmas as i get my paint collection then, pluss i'm off to a place of no distractions for my hols, so mega paint sessin is on the go (I appologise in advance the pic was taken on my phone)


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Lookin good man. From the first model to the one you posted yesterday..HUGE improvement. Definitely cool watching your skill level progress. This last termie you did looks awesome. Hope to see some more pics up soon. +rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hello RTWD. First off let me say that updated terminator looks much better and has a nice vibrant red feel about him. For the sang guard, well at first I thought it was a beefed up storm trooper from star wars until I saw the next pictures with the jump pack...lol, not sure what I was thinking! May I suggest adding some black inside the gun barrel? Other than that, good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

It's been a while but i'm planning on having a new update up very soon, Sang' Gaurd is almost done, started my converted Vet' squad, i'll have pics up of everything hopefully by the end of this week.

Having alot of fun with my Games Workshop paint set too :grin:


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would also like to add that I only use and trust Army Painter Matt Varnish is the best by far nothing even comes close.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you tried OSL on this guys eyes? or is it the picture?

sorry if im wrong just if you have there is only a very minor few tweeks you need to do.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, just wanted to say that this is a rather nice log. I especially like what you did with the Sanguinary Guard. I myself spent a lot of time trying to think of a scheme for mine.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Just a Quick Update.

Things ARE comming along just taking a little bit longer than planned, I've just finished the Sang' Guard unit (waiting on glue to dry) looking at bassing all of my previous models tomorrow.

Pics will be up tomorrow of the Sang' guards, and the full range of work so far.

Thankyou for C&C it is very much appreciated, and there will be more to follow as i've got too many models at the moment:grin:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

As Promised my Sang' Guard




































I'll have the rest of my army(so far) up tomorrow, with some pics and sneak peaks at my futre works too:wink:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hello Redthirt, Welll first off good job on completing the Sang guard!

If I may make a suggestion, stick a piece of white printer paper behind and underneath your units when you take a picture, it will help the camera focus better and not cause them to look out of focus or blurry. 

Your power weapons look good, they seem to blend pretty well together. I am honestly not really sure about the red/pinkish wings. It just doesnt have that catch if you know what I mean, however, please know that that is just my opionion and what really matters is what you think.

Anyways, good luck on the next batch!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

As Promised, this is my Army as it stands (Painted that is)


















This includes all of the previous models that i have shown to date;

Dante, Mephiston, Termy Chap', x3 Termies from Space Hulk, Assault squad, Death Company, Sang' Guard and a furioso dread'.

I've still got The Whole AoBR box set to paint, The rest Of Space Hulk, Blood Angels battle force, another death Comp' (might not use as Death Comp'), Furiso Dread' and a few other random peices (Gazghull and stuff).

So all in all i'm going to be realy busy this year and i will no doubt buy other models to do, I'd just like to get them all done this year:dunno:

And Finally hear is a sneak peak at what i'm currently working on

















This is my Custom Veteran Squad, I've got a fair few bits and bobs to make these up, i hope it will be about 10 strong when finished, the last five will probably be magnetised so i can swap between vangaurd and sterngaurd vets.

Thankyou:grin:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought that last veteran was one of the metal veterans untill closer inspection! Nice work so far and from the sound of it you've lots more to come. 


Look forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Well time for an update, my next model i'm working on is for my vanguard vet's, and i'm doing the sergeant.

Here he is assembled not painted.









I'll be entering this one into steve's Unofficial comp once he's done.

Time to paint i think:wink:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

This is my Vet Sergeant, I'm only putting up one pic as I've also posted this into Steve's Unofficial Comp'.








I love the way the NMM Gold has turned out, I tried two different techniques one on the bolter and the other on the chest piece shoulder pads and other fiddly details. Personaly even though I'm happy with the bolter I doubt i'll be doing it with the brown's again, i mutch preffer the other which started with Desert yellow as the darkest colour, the pic' dosn't quite do it justice it looks brilliant in person:grin:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

It's been four weeks, i've finaly got back to my brushes and hopefully i'll have another new Vet completed in the next couple of days, just busy gluing them up now:biggrin:

I might go slightly off topic and do one of my orks too for a change


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

Found this very interesting and the quality of work you are producing now compared to the first one is brilliant, you have come on so far . I look forward to seeingwhat else you can come up with .


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for the delay but work has been mental, I've got another two of my Vet squad completed with one left to go (you'll have to wait till he's done to see the rest:grin, almost finished a random ork i've started but for now I give you my re-painted Astorath the Grim









I hope you all like, there will be more pics to follow this was taken on my phone, i must get some sleep!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

A large update to come at the end of this week, My vet's WILL be finished, and planning on getting my converted captain up then too, then my 5 termies for the comp will follow not long after


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Grim looks pretty good, not so sure about the purple feathers on the wings, thats just personal opinion, it just appears kinda out of place. I like what you have done with the red highlights, well done.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, here they are....

It took alot longer to do these than i planned (work sucks) however they are now done,

My vangaurd Vet squad (custom)



























In the last pic is one of my space hulk termies that is now finished for this months Competition's, he's blurred as he decided he is not quite ready for a full frontal appearence just yet

I've also just made a purchase from high tech minature's

http://hitechminiatures.com/null/product/info/69

(hopefully that will take you to Gabriel, who I plan to use as my Sanguinor proxy)

As for the rest of the space hulk termies that i'm painting there all now base coated and i'm just plodding on, time for completion (End of this month) Soon.

I've also found that using Green Stuff for basing is amazing, you'll see my handywork once the competition enties are done.

That's all for now folks


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

He's Arived!










Stay tuned to see him built and painted.

I'm surprised i've not recieved any C&C for the above,

the blue bolter looks well bright in the photo, however in reality it's realy subtle


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Been a while, work is a nightmare at the moment but hey, well here we go.

First off the yellow highlight does look harsh on the pics but i assure you it is good in person:wink:


Flamer


















Crowched down termie


















Chainfist


















Normal









El Capitano



























Collective









These where fun to paint so i can definatley see me splashing out another £150 on the space hulk box set to do them again, still got a few left from the set and i'll get them done at a later date, however time for something completely diffent next in the middle of doing my sanguinor proxy from Hi-Tech mini's, i'll need to get my next furioso out to start that on tuesday and possibly another squad of assault marines or maybee corbulo who knows?

I don't

Hope you all like C&C welcome (you can't get better without it!)


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Quick update for you.

Here's where I'm at at the moment with my entry for this months deathmatch comp, I've already posted my entry proof pic.

I thought I'd fire these up in here as it will now be a while before I get back to this one as I'm waiting for my nice new forge world doors to appear.

Front view









Rear view









There is one thing i noted when painting this model, it is ninja to get an even coat on to large surface areas, so with that thought I'll be looking to invest in an air compressor and spray gun now as this will sort this out for my future vehicle plans.

Better get back to my desk and get my other entry for the monthly cracked and a few of my side projects too. Hopefully by monday i'll have more up for you all:wink:

EDIT: I've just bought some magnets too..............mmmmmmmmmmmm what to do with them?


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Quick update on how i'm doing, still waiting on my rhino doors to finish that, my assault squad is busy getting layered up and whilst i've got these guys going i thought hell why not crack on with my proxy for the sanguinor (Hi-Tech minatures, Gabriel).

Well here he is and this is how far i've got so far









Hope you like him, I do


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Well he's done!




























I had fun painting this guy, it was a nice break from the usual red mass!

However it's time to get back to them and crack on with the assault marines you can see in the back ground.

I'll get better photo's up of him once i've finished the assault marines and rhino but for now i think these will do.

C&C welcome:biggrin:


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

the blue on the power weapons looks really effective and the army looks unique some great work, not sure about the bases to be honest i think the rims always looks better backed out or somthing like that i cant help but feel they look a bit untidy.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah I must admit when I did the bases I wash rushing, I can always go back and tidy them up


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's a work in progress as I am at the moment for the army challenge this month










They're pretty much finished now, waiting on my magnets to turn up to do the assault packs, then there's some minor detailing left to be done on the mini's all in all i should have them finished by tomorrow night backpacks n all, less the bassing and magnetizing.

I've got to drill the weapons out on two more too.

Again I must go back to using my propper camera rather than my phone as the flash on the phone makes the highlights look far too extreme, in flesh they look much nicer!

An update on the rhino, the cupola mounted twin bolter and marine are done now but i'm still waiting on my forge world doors,once i've got them and finished it i'll get some photo's up in here and for the deathmatch comp.

Hope you all like C&C welcome as always


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Forge world doors and magnets have turned up today, the doors are nearly done and the assault marines just need drilling then fitted, once that's done I'll base them get some pics (with my proper cam) and get them up on here, should be done by sat/sun night.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

First update for the weekend, Rhino is now completed and here it is.























































Whilst painting this bad boy, i've decided before i do another vehicle i'm going to have to buy a spray gun to get a much smoother cover of the paint, also i wish i'd painted the vehicle at the same time as the doors as they are slightly off colour to the vehicle (ah well). this is how we learn though:laugh:

I must admit i din't like the assembly as the track's where slightly fidly (especialy when i put one on backwards:angry.

I did enjoy how quick it was to paint though, i've found my painting is speeding right up now which i'm more than happy with.

C&C welcome and i hope you enjoy.

Sorry one more thing, my assault marines are all done now i'm sure you saw them lurking behind the rhino however they won't be up till tomorrow as i've still got the bases to finish:wink:


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Your stuff is looking great, you obviously put a lot of effort into the minis. Keep it up.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Your army is looking real good man, starting to come together nicely. Good job on your whites! + rep


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guy's it is comming on and now I'm getting quicker it'll come on sooner, then after i've closed this army I can move onto my next (quite a few models to go still)


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's my assualt squad for this month's Army comp'. I've magnetized the back packs and there all interchangeable, just need to paint some standard packs for them now but there's no rush with that one.




























I enjoyed the magnetizing to be honest it was a change and something new, I also liked how the models turned out overall I didn't go for my usual extreme highlight of yellow this time as i've decided that'll i'll only be doing that on my special models :wink:, other than that I was realy pleased with how the flamer and infernus pistol have turned out with the heated metal effect i put on them and will definatly do the same again in the future.

Hope you all like and C&C always welcome.

Now to get pack to some conversions i've had on the back burner for a while no more info though you'll just have to wait and see,

Cherio for now


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Just made a little purchase today to help quench the thirst for spending.










I won't be starting this till i get a compresor and gun though. My next thought goes with my next purchase, I'm looking at either a reaver titan, or a couple of contemptor dreadnaughts and a land raider or two with a couple of other models (quite like the apothecary set).

I'd love the reaver but realisticly I doubt i'd get much oppertunity to use it where as the others i think i'd be able to use more readily.

What do you guys n girls think?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The Apothecary Models are Great! I own the Mk2 and its a beautiful sculpt, One problem is the tubes, Which i replaces. I wouldn't get a reaver unless you play apocalypse alot, otherwise it's a £500 wasste of space, I'd go with the other stuff, And GL on the stormraven, It reminds me mine needs painting


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Cheers Lethiathan,

I was thinking the exact same thing, i guess i'll leave the reaver for another time, I'm looking forward to getting the storm raven done but like i said after the rhino i'm going to get a spray gun before i paint another vehicle so i can get better coverage, now i guess it's a case of building a shopping list (Forge world are going to love me but the wife aint)


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Well just bought terminator assault squad, and the Dark Angels bike squadren.

Pics to follow, i'll be starting the termies tonight


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Started the termies then had to stop, just bought a set of the blood angel shoulder pads of e-bay (forge world ones) and damn they look fine, i'll get some pics up once they arrive and get them built before painting, now i think i'll move to doing either corbulo or tyco. decisions decisions!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

this is where i am at the moment, however i've still got two of the space hulk termies to do plus all the nid's, black reach box set still, plus the blood angels battle force less the assault squad, and gahzgull thraka, so I'm going to be quite busy and i would not be suprised if i've missed some stuff off, now to get assambling and painting i think!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, just ordered a shed load of bits to build my own mephiston and i can't believe the only grey knight rear torso on ebay was from Aus, well that might take some time to get here!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

couldnt you have got it from B&K or bitz box etc?


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> couldnt you have got it from B&K or bitz box etc?


I checked b&k's site and he's sold out, didn't know about the other one...........damn, ah well it'll give me time to do my other stuff


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ah ye, there are several bits sites out there, so if one dosnt have something check the others, go to B&K first as hes da best


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

post man came today,

And these little bad boys have arrived:biggrin:








Time to finish assembly and get painting!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

It's been a while time for an update, Corbulo is done (I actualy finished him last week just havn't got round to taking any pics) and here he is

























I like how he turned out however i think i'll have to try a new white as the old GW paint is too chalky IMO, so i'll by the new one and see how that turns out in future works.

My Forge World Apothecary set turned up today too so i'llbe starting them at some point (when I have no idea)

Hope you like


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's my converted Mephiston completed. The reason i decided to do this was I'm not happy at all with the GW model i felt he was far too outdated and in much need of a re-model, so i went for a more dynamic approach when i built this and overall i'm happy.


































The only thing I wasn't happy with on this was the back pack, in hindsight i would have used a different one. The back torso was used from a grey night (ordered on Ebay) the plasma pistol was from the death company sprue as where the legs the front torso is Sang' Gaurd and the force sword is the power sword from the bike squad kit oh and the head was also death company.

As for painting I purchased the new red's the other day and decided to give them a bash on this and honestly I realy like them. They seem to go on much smoother with alot less diluting, so I'm no longer peeved at the loss of the old colours and he fits in almost completly with my other mini's so big smiles all around.

Hope you like him and the idea I went with.

C&C always welcome but i have one question. Would i get away with using him as mephiston in games?

EDIT: I forgot the cape was green stuff.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, those are some lovely deep and rich reds on this model. Nice and clean conversion as well. Enjoy some rep for your effort!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Cheers elmir


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done on the Reds! The cloak looks a little strange from the back, but viewing the model from the front it looks great!

Maybe some small scribles on the badges?

Well done!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Time for an update, i've finished my 5 man termies for the monthly challenge and here they are,

























I was happy to get these done this month as work has been hectic, constantly away and the rest of real life issues to boot but i got them done so a big smile from me.

So for the next job i think i'll be pushing out some more assault marines for next month and i'll have to see what the deathmatch challenge is.

Well with the release of the new 6th Ed, i rushed out to the shop on Saturday morning to get it and was first in store, so for the rest of the weekend and next couple of days i'll be getting my head into the rules as i'll hopefully be looking at having my first game this week comencing.

Anyway hope you like the terrmies and as usual C&C welcome.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

This is Tyco (monthly challenge)

































I had fun with the gold made a change from painting red all the time, to be fair i think this was pretty much done in one night, i've just been far too busy with work untill now to finish the base 

Well back to the Red for now i think (less the duel if i've got time)


----------

